# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2011



## Geiras (1 Jun 2011 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com* 
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Geiras (1 Jun 2011 às 00:05)

Boa noite 

Sigo com 16.9ºC, vento fraco e pressão atmosférica de 1021hPa.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Jun 2011 às 01:05)

Início o mês de Junho com 18,5ºC, vento nulo e pressão nos 1020 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (1 Jun 2011 às 08:47)

Bom dia.

Junho inicia com uma temperatura mínima de 15,1ºC e algum vento.

Neste momento 16,1ºC e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## meteo (1 Jun 2011 às 08:52)

De volta aos dias quentes! Já estão 19,9 ºC em acentuada subida na última hora!
 Vai ser uma tarde quente,e se calhar nem o vento Norte vai chegar aqui hoje


----------



## meteo (1 Jun 2011 às 13:23)

Já estão 27,3 ºC em Oeiras,com vento fraco e céu completamente limpo!


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jun 2011 às 13:43)

Boas..

Actuais 27,1ºC e céu limpo.   

Mínima de 14,8ºC.


----------



## Geiras (1 Jun 2011 às 13:50)

Mínima fresquinha, 12.9ºC 

Neste momento estão 27.6ºC.


----------



## Lousano (1 Jun 2011 às 13:51)

Aqui a temperatura não arranca.

Tactual: 24,1ºC

Também ontem a máxima foi apenas 25,9ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (1 Jun 2011 às 17:16)

Extremos de Hoje:

*30.1 °C (15:32 UTC)*
*13.0 °C (05:27 UTC)*

1º dia de Junho bastante agradável.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jun 2011 às 17:26)

Máxima de *29,9ºC* .

Actuais, 29,1ºC.


----------



## miguel (1 Jun 2011 às 17:27)

Extremos em Setubal:

*29,9ºC*
*17,0ºC*

raj. máx:*24km/h*

Agora estão 29,4ºC, 40%Hr, 1016,6hpa e vento fraco de NE


----------



## Geiras (1 Jun 2011 às 18:26)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *30.2ºC*
Mínima: *12.9ºC*
Rajada máxima: *24.5km/h*


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2011 às 18:36)

A tarde segue quentinha, com 29,7ºC actuais, e máxima de *31,5ºC*.

Humidade nos 33% e pressão a 1019 hPa.

Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jun 2011 às 19:55)

Dia sofrido de calor, com máxima de 29,2 ºC.

Ainda com 27,5 ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## AnDré (1 Jun 2011 às 20:05)

Junho arranca com vento de NE a pôr toda a grande Lisboa praticamente toda nos 28-30ºC.

A esta hora, da Parede a Moscavide, passando por Mira-Sintra e Amadora, está tudo a rondar os 27ºC.

Odivelas não é excepção.


----------



## beachboy30 (1 Jun 2011 às 21:20)

Este dias são de facto os melhores nas praias do litoral oeste... São até as zonas mais quentes do país, mesmo junto ao oceano, mais quentes que no interior... Mas raro é manter-se a corrente de NE o dia todo, inclusivamente à tarde, sem se dar a inversão térmica com a brisa marítima... Passei pela Costa da Caparica às 19h... Estava de facto soberbo, vento de NE áquela hora, muito seco, e uns fantásticos 28ºC... Pena não ser fim de semana


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jun 2011 às 22:16)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 33.1ºC

T.Minima: 13.2ºC


----------



## NfrG (1 Jun 2011 às 23:36)

Boas noites

Dia de algum calor, sem vento, ou seja, o calor era ainda mais insuportável.


----------



## Geiras (1 Jun 2011 às 23:53)

Boas, sigo com 21.9ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jun 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 27,2ºC

Mín - 15,0ºC

Rajada máxima - 48 km/h


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jun 2011 às 00:14)

A temperatura está a subir, à medida que o vento de leste sopra moderado, e _deita a humidade abaixo_, para os 35% actuais.

*22,1ºC* e 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (2 Jun 2011 às 00:22)

Aqui estou com 22,2ºC a descer lentamente e a humidade é baixa de 48%


----------



## AnDré (2 Jun 2011 às 01:26)

beachboy30 disse:


> Este dias são de facto os melhores nas praias do litoral oeste... São até as zonas mais quentes do país, mesmo junto ao oceano, mais quentes que no interior... Mas raro é manter-se a corrente de NE o dia todo, inclusivamente à tarde, sem se dar a inversão térmica com a brisa marítima... Passei pela Costa da Caparica às 19h... Estava de facto soberbo, vento de NE áquela hora, muito seco, e uns fantásticos 28ºC... Pena não ser fim de semana



E a noite assim continua.
À meia-noite, na costa, na praia, o vento de NE continuava e a temperatura a rondava os 23ºC.

Em Odivelas sigo agora com 22ºC.
Assim como praticamente toda a grande Lisboa.


----------



## Lousano (2 Jun 2011 às 01:45)

Extremos de ontem:

Tmax: 27,6ºC
Tmin: 15,1ºC

No momento 16,7ºC e vento fraco de NE (há muito que não há uma noite com vento nulo, como é habitual)


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Jun 2011 às 02:24)

A máxima foi de *29,8ºC*, mas acredito que em certos pontos de Alcochete estava mais calor, mesmo insuportável.

Sigo ainda com 20,1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jun 2011 às 11:11)

Está uma ventania de leste que é qualquer coisa de fascinante 

19,5ºC e rajada máxima de 58 km/h.


----------



## miguel (2 Jun 2011 às 14:00)

Mínima de 16,6ºC

Agora estão 25,8ºC, 32%Hr, 1016,8hpa e vento fraco a moderado de NE com um máximo até agora de 32km/h (11:44)


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Jun 2011 às 14:54)

Boas..

Actuais 26,9ºC e vento fraco a moderado.

Céu limpo.


----------



## beachboy30 (2 Jun 2011 às 17:06)

Mais um dia de vento de NE junto às praias da costa o dia todo, sem mudar... Queria era ver isto passar-se ao fim de semana...  São os melhores dias de praia...


----------



## HotSpot (2 Jun 2011 às 18:17)

Extremos de Hoje:

*28.2 °C (14:19 UTC)*
*13.9 °C (05:02 UTC) *

Dia marcado pela Humidade Relativa abaixo da média.


----------



## Geiras (2 Jun 2011 às 18:37)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *27.9ºC*
Mínima: *16.1ºC*

Agora estão ainda 27.6ºC


----------



## Lousano (2 Jun 2011 às 19:08)

Pela Lousã o dia foi de céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco/moderado de NE.

Depois de uma madrugada e manhã frescas, a temperatura foi aumentando ao longo da tarde.

Tmax: 28,1ºC
Tmin: 11,9ºC
Tactual: 27,7ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Jun 2011 às 19:44)

Actuais 25,9ºC e 39% de humidade..


----------



## F_R (2 Jun 2011 às 21:06)

Máxima 26.0ºC

Agora 24.5ºC


----------



## Geiras (2 Jun 2011 às 23:07)

20.4ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Lousano (3 Jun 2011 às 06:17)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Tactual:  14,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jun 2011 às 07:23)

Bom dia.

Tal e qual o que o Lousano relatou, também por aqui, apenas com diferença na temperatura, que é de 19,1ºC.

A mínima foi de *17,3ºC*.

Humidade nos 48% e pressão a 1016 hPa.


----------



## F_R (3 Jun 2011 às 13:10)

Mínima de 17.3ºC

Agora 26.8ºC


----------



## F_R (3 Jun 2011 às 17:47)

Algumas nuvens no céu e 29.1ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Jun 2011 às 18:02)

Boas..

Actuais 27,0ºC e vento moderado. Humidade de 48%.


----------



## Geiras (3 Jun 2011 às 19:22)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *29.7ºC*
Mínima: *14.3ºC*

Agora estão 24.6ºC.


----------



## camrov8 (3 Jun 2011 às 21:20)

sou só eu ou a baixa pressão ao largo de Espanha esta a fazer o caminho contrario ao normal


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jun 2011 às 23:35)

Dia de calor em Moscavide, com máxima de 31,3 ºC após as 16h.


----------



## miguel (3 Jun 2011 às 23:53)

Máxima de 29,3ºc mais um dia de calor

Agora ainda 22ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jun 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 27,8ºC

Mín - 18,9ºC

Rajada máxima - 42 km/h


----------



## Lousano (4 Jun 2011 às 00:08)

A máxima ontem já chegou perto dos 30ºC.

Tmax: 29,4ºC
Tmin: 13,7ºC

Neste momento ainda uns agradáveis 19,1ºC.


----------



## Lousano (4 Jun 2011 às 10:28)

Bom dia.

O céu está praticamente limpo e vento fraco.

Neste momento já 23,4ºC.


----------



## miguel (4 Jun 2011 às 10:53)

Bom dia!

Aqui a mínima foi de 18,8ºC

Agora estão 23,5ºC, 68%Hr, 1012,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jun 2011 às 12:48)

Boas!

Foi uma madrugada tropical, não passando abaixo dos 20.2ºC. Agora vou com 26ºC em constante subida


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Jun 2011 às 13:56)

Boas...

Actuais 29,4ºC e céu bastante negro para Este, já com uma célula a Este


----------



## Geiras (4 Jun 2011 às 14:42)

Boas

Mínima de 16.1ºC, agora estão 29.4ºC e muitas formações a Este que se dirigem para cá


----------



## Rainy (4 Jun 2011 às 14:55)

Está uma célula a este e um cumulonimbus mesmo perto de mim a norte


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jun 2011 às 15:19)

Ainda crescendo:


----------



## Geiras (4 Jun 2011 às 15:28)

!! a Este


----------



## Lightning (4 Jun 2011 às 15:34)

Geiras disse:


> !! a Este



E é também bem audível aqui neste momento. Ouvem-se bons e fortes trovões, um pouco ao longe.


----------



## Geiras (4 Jun 2011 às 15:37)

Lightning disse:


> E é também bem audível aqui neste momento. Ouvem-se bons e fortes trovões, um pouco ao longe.



Trovoes bem frequentes!! Ainda não vi relâmpagos mas que são frequentes e fortes lá isso são, embora ao longe!


----------



## anti-trovoadas (4 Jun 2011 às 15:39)

Trovoada forte no Montijo!!! O tempo vai-se manter assim até á noite?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jun 2011 às 15:48)

anti-trovoadas disse:


> Trovoada forte no Montijo!!! O tempo vai-se manter assim até á noite?



Até à noite não sei, mas durante a tarde penso que seja provável que haja situações destas, e amanhã o tempo ainda piora.


----------



## miguel (4 Jun 2011 às 15:51)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Até à noite não sei, mas durante a tarde penso que seja provável que haja situações destas, e amanhã o tempo ainda piora.



Piora para anti-trovoadas porque para nos a maioria melhora 

Aqui 25,0ºc, 66%Hr e vento fraco mas trovoadas nada apenas ouvi muito longe a norte


----------



## Rainy (4 Jun 2011 às 15:52)

Que querias dizer com isso?


----------



## Relâmpago (4 Jun 2011 às 15:59)

Daqui consigo ouvir alguns trovões ao longe.

A trovoada aproxima-se

Já não me lembrava de tanta trovoada em Abril/Maio/Junho. Que assim seja sempre


----------



## Rainy (4 Jun 2011 às 16:09)

A este e nordeste etá mesmo escuro e com cortinas de chuva
ouvi dois trovôes


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Jun 2011 às 16:10)

anti-trovoadas disse:


> Trovoada forte no Montijo!!! O tempo vai-se manter assim até á noite?



Foi uma boa trovoada com grandes trovões, e muitos.. Há cerca de 1 hora que os oiço..

Choveu bastante, na caminho para a Atalaia, mas na Atalaia apenas chuva fraca.

Faltou a luz, também.


----------



## Geiras (4 Jun 2011 às 16:17)

Pois é...Deixei de os ouvir agora apenas chove fraco, 1.7mm acumulados.

A máxima foi de 29.6ºC e agora estão 24.4ºC.

Vendo as imagens do radar, parece que a célula ficou "parada" aqui em cima durante meia hora


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Jun 2011 às 16:18)

Amadora,

Aproxima-se uma celula neste momento... a ver se ela se expande! Tempo abafado!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jun 2011 às 16:27)

miguel disse:


> Piora para anti-trovoadas porque para nos a maioria melhora



Amanhã já não há nada?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Jun 2011 às 16:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Amanhã já não há nada?



Ainda o dia não passou e já se pensa em amanha?! A meteorologia é um 'jogo' de paciencia ...  

Amanha será o dia das maiores probabilidades na minha opinião mas não quer dizer que haja trovoadas aqui nas bandas!! Pode haver mais hoje que amanha embora as condições de amanha sejam mais favoraveis!!

Por aqui ja se foi o sol mas nada se passa!! atendendo ao Sat pouco mais se passará a não ser se alguma celula explodir aqui neste maranhado de 'pipocas' que rodeia a zona!!

No Algarve, 'a fulana' continua a enxer!! Boa celula sim senhor!


----------



## miguel (4 Jun 2011 às 16:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Amanhã já não há nada?



Claro que amanha vai haver as condições são bem melhores do que hoje poderá é não calhar aos mesmos de hoje! aquilo que eu disse era apenas um trocadilho devido ao nik do nosso companheiro anti-trovoadas :P


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jun 2011 às 16:36)

Começa a chover agora.
Espero que tenhas razão *]ToRnAdO[*


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Jun 2011 às 16:46)

Fotos no Samouco há 1 hora atrás:



























------------

Actual céu encoberto e 25,1ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Jun 2011 às 16:47)

AndréFrade disse:


> Fotos no Samouco há 1 hora atrás:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adorei!!! Está brutal!!


----------



## Rainy (4 Jun 2011 às 16:51)

Aproxima-se um agrande célula de nordeste, levantou-se tb um vento quente!!
Muito escuro em todos os quadrantes menos a oeste


----------



## Geiras (4 Jun 2011 às 16:55)

A mesma nuvem mas tirada da Quinta do Conde e com uma qualidade fraca,


----------



## Lousano (4 Jun 2011 às 17:08)

Hoje já passou a barreira dos 30ºC

Neste momento 31,1ºC, vento fraco e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Geiras (4 Jun 2011 às 17:10)

Boas

Agora já não chove, temperatura nos 23.8ºC e 2mm acumulados.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jun 2011 às 17:14)

AndréFrade disse:


> Fotos no Samouco há 1 hora atrás:



Também adorei esta foto, espectacular


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Jun 2011 às 17:24)

Amadora,

Aguaceiro fraco neste momento. Revela bem que a celula está em fase de dissipação!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jun 2011 às 17:47)

Caiu aqui um aguaceiro forte, agora chove moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Jun 2011 às 17:49)

Ainda bem que gostaram 

Actuais 24,8ºC.


----------



## NfrG (4 Jun 2011 às 18:07)

Chove muito forte desde à 5 minutos!


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jun 2011 às 18:09)

Está a chover bem por aqui, 0,2 mm.

22,3ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jun 2011 às 18:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> Está a chover bem por aqui, 0,2 mm.
> 
> 22,3ºC e vento fraco de SE.



2,4 mm e 21,6ºC.


----------



## meteo (4 Jun 2011 às 18:25)

Chuva fraca a moderada e nuvens negras! De trovoada nao ouvi nada,mas com este ceu podia muito bem ter havido...Encontra-se em dissipaçao,assim o pareçe...
Era esperada hoje chuva no litoral?


----------



## Rainy (4 Jun 2011 às 18:35)

Acho que não, mas é um bom sinal!
Por aqui durante 10 minutos choveu torrencialmente, conseguí observar uma pequena vaga de água pela ribeira abaixo, e uma inundação


----------



## Goku (4 Jun 2011 às 20:06)

Aqui nem uma gota e o ceu está azulinho.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jun 2011 às 20:52)

7,4mm na RUEMA da Amadora das 17h às 18h UTC.

Em Odivelas, apenas 1mm.


----------



## sweetcadi (4 Jun 2011 às 21:09)

Olá, costumo andar a ver os vossos posts já que pouco percebo do assunto e morro de medo que me apareça um tornado aqui :S

Como passo o tempo a olhar para as nuvens, resolvi deixar-vos aqui esta foto (que em nada se compara às vossas...) de uma nuvenzinha a este de Coimbra...

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...15053791_100000387515658_744214_4925891_n.jpg

Espero que gostem (mais ou menos...)


----------



## Geiras (4 Jun 2011 às 21:13)

sweetcadi disse:


> Olá, costumo andar a ver os vossos posts já que pouco percebo do assunto e morro de medo que me apareça um tornado aqui :S
> 
> Como passo o tempo a olhar para as nuvens, resolvi deixar-vos aqui esta foto (que em nada se compara às vossas...) de uma nuvenzinha a este de Coimbra...
> 
> ...



Sê bem-vindo e espero que nos brindes com mais fotos belíssimas como essa 



sweetcadi disse:


>


----------



## sweetcadi (4 Jun 2011 às 21:16)

Geiras disse:


> Sê bem-vindo e espero que nos brindes com mais fotos belíssimas como essa



Obrigada 

P.S.: sou uma ela


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jun 2011 às 21:52)

Geiras disse:


>



Então, sê bem-vinda
A foto, na minha opinião, está espectacular, uma célula com cores de pôr-do-sol. Nunca consegui uma a que se assemelhe a essa, visto que moro numa zona baixa rodeado por serras


----------



## Geiras (4 Jun 2011 às 21:52)

sweetcadi disse:


> Obrigada
> 
> P.S.: sou uma ela



Peço desculpa, nesse caso sê bem vinda e um beijinho


----------



## Rainy (5 Jun 2011 às 00:09)

Bem vinda ao mundo do stress ou calmaria meteorologico do forum
Por aqui o dia até foi uma surpresa para mim, já que não esperava acumular 10mm a partir de uma pequena célula


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jun 2011 às 00:25)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 26,7ºC

Mín - 18,9ºC

Rajada máxima - 35 km/h

Precipitação - 2,8 mm


----------



## Lousano (5 Jun 2011 às 07:34)

Bom dia.

Começa o dia com céu pouco nublado e 16,1ºC

Tmin: 14,8ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jun 2011 às 10:11)

Bom dia!

Está céu limpo desde as 18h


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Jun 2011 às 10:39)

Bom dia !!

Hoje parece que está mais calor a esta hora, 25,4ºC.

Céu limpo, muito azul..

E ontem durante a trovoada estava na praia, no mar.. Estou


----------



## Lousano (5 Jun 2011 às 12:28)

Trovoada na serra. 

Tactual 25,6ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jun 2011 às 12:35)

Boas

Um vídeo da tarde de ontem:


----------



## Geiras (5 Jun 2011 às 12:51)

Depois de uma minima de 14.7ºC sigo agora com 28.1ºC e vento fraco.

Pressão atmosférica de 1008hPa.


----------



## Rainy (5 Jun 2011 às 13:36)

Qual é o sentido das células? ou estão estacionárias?


----------



## Pixie (5 Jun 2011 às 13:48)

Ontem vi uma núvem que parecia um donut! (tiradas pelo marido):


----------



## sweetcadi (5 Jun 2011 às 14:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Então, sê bem-vinda
> A foto, na minha opinião, está espectacular, uma célula com cores de pôr-do-sol. Nunca consegui uma a que se assemelhe a essa, visto que moro numa zona baixa rodeado por serras



Obrigada  Eu vivo num 3º andar num sítio em que felizmente nada tapa as vistas, por isso tenho sempre imagens destas no horizonte, para este e para oeste


----------



## Templariu (5 Jun 2011 às 15:02)

Boas
Trovoada a aproximar-se de Tomar vindo de SW..


----------



## Teles (5 Jun 2011 às 15:12)

Boas , uma célula aqui a Este:




Esta é uma pequena célula que se formou ao lado da grande:




















entretanto a sul nascem mais:


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Jun 2011 às 15:13)

Actual:


----------



## Microburst (5 Jun 2011 às 15:41)

Boa tarde ao fórum 

Nesta altura a Leste e Sueste de Almada...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jun 2011 às 15:41)

Boa Tarde

Por é sempre a mesma coisa, células em redor, e cá por cima nada e ainda por cima o vento sopra fraco a moderado de NW


----------



## Geiras (5 Jun 2011 às 15:47)

O vento aqui sopra em geral fraco 

Alguma nebulosidade por cima de mim mas muitas formações para o interior.

Sigo com 29.1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jun 2011 às 15:50)

21,3ºC  

Vento moderado de oeste.

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas (norte).


----------



## Lightning (5 Jun 2011 às 15:53)

Ontem, enquanto mexia na webcam, quando a rodei para o Interior, ficou um bocado torta.  Esta semana vou resolver esse pequeno inconveniente.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jun 2011 às 16:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> 21,3ºC



 

20,9ºC e 78%.

Vento moderado a forte de oeste.


----------



## jorge1990 (5 Jun 2011 às 16:10)

Boas

Por aqui, neste momento, 27.2ºC e 48%HR


----------



## Geiras (5 Jun 2011 às 16:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> 20,9ºC e 78%.
> 
> Vento moderado a forte de oeste.



 e eu aqui com 29.5ºC 

Tanta pipoca a rebentar em Portugal 

A pressão atmosférica é já de 1006mb


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jun 2011 às 16:37)

Bela célula que se está a formar a NE/E do couço, já oiço fortes trovões.


----------



## miguel (5 Jun 2011 às 16:58)

Não se passa nada para relatar daqui! apenas bastante calor 27,5ºC com alguma humidade 53% e vento fraco o céu está com bastantes nuvens mais a este na maioria palha do resto das células do interior


----------



## Microburst (5 Jun 2011 às 17:47)

Então mas a instabilidade cobre praticamente todo o território de Portugal Continental, excepção feita às áreas metropolitanas de Lisboa, Porto e Faro? Não é justo, exigo trovoada para aqui já!


----------



## Lousano (5 Jun 2011 às 18:04)

Microburst disse:


> Então mas a instabilidade cobre praticamente todo o território de Portugal Continental, excepção feita às áreas metropolitanas de Lisboa, Porto e Faro? Não é justo, exigo trovoada para aqui já!



O vento em altura não favorece o fortalecimento das células.

O que vês na imagem satélite é apenas penumbra de células moribundas.

Basta olhares para as imagens radar e verificares que apenas alcançou intensidade em pequenos locais e sem severidade.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jun 2011 às 18:17)

Por aqui á mais de uma hora que oiço trovões, graças a uma célula que está a sul de cá.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jun 2011 às 18:42)

Incrivél ainda faz trovões


----------



## Microburst (5 Jun 2011 às 19:10)

Lousano disse:


> O que vês na imagem satélite é apenas penumbra de células moribundas.
> 
> Basta olhares para as imagens radar e verificares que apenas alcançou intensidade em pequenos locais e sem severidade.



Ainda assim neste momento está muito escuro aqui em Almada. No entanto não creio que vá resultar em alguma coisa.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Jun 2011 às 19:43)

Boas,
Aqui pela Figueira céu muito nublado e tempo muito abafado. Não sei se vai cair alguma coisa no entaNTO.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jun 2011 às 20:24)

Boas.

Para variar, por aqui nada passou. 

Deixo uma montagem que fiz deste fim-de-semana:


----------



## F_R (5 Jun 2011 às 20:54)

Trovoada esta tarde.

Máxima31.1ºC

Agora 20.5ºC


----------



## Geiras (5 Jun 2011 às 22:57)

Boas fotos Duarte 

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *29.5ºC*
Mínima: *14.7ºC*

Agora estão 20.3ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jun 2011 às 23:00)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 34.0ºC

T.Minima: 15.1ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jun 2011 às 23:10)

Obrigado *Geiras*

Temp. Máx.: 26.2ºC
Temp. Mín.: 17.6ºC(Actual)


----------



## miguel (5 Jun 2011 às 23:11)

Máxima de 28,1ºC nada de trovoadas apenas umas gotas a meio da tarde e quase sempre com sol


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Jun 2011 às 23:42)

Mais um testemunho do centro das atenções esta tarde com este belo e espectacular Cumulonimbus incus!

Junto às bombas próximo do Fanqueiro em Loures






7 Casas





e mais duas a dois passos de casa


----------



## Teles (5 Jun 2011 às 23:52)

Bela explosão da célula muito bem capturado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jun 2011 às 09:22)

joseoliveira disse:


> e mais duas a dois passos de casa



Também tenho fotos desse CB em diferentes fases, mais logo também coloco aqui.
Tiveste perto da minha casa


----------



## NfrG (6 Jun 2011 às 12:32)

Boa tarde

Hoje o dia amanheceu com céu limpo, no entanto agora o céu está encoberto.
19ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Geiras (6 Jun 2011 às 12:37)

NfrG disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Hoje o dia amanheceu com céu limpo, no entanto agora o céu está encoberto.
> 19ºC e vento fraco.



Por aqui amanheceu nublado, tendo ficado temporariamente pouco nublado mas agora encontra-se de novo encoberto.

Mínima de 17.8ºC.


----------



## F_R (6 Jun 2011 às 13:34)

Boas

Céu bastante nublado, mas sem chuva até agora.

Mínima de 16.3ºC

Agora 211.6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jun 2011 às 15:34)

Céu encoberto e temperatura de 21,8 ºC.

Humidade relativamente elevada, com 65 %.

Um dia bastante ameno.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jun 2011 às 16:37)

Em Odivelas, de há meia hora para cá, têm estado a cair alguns aguaceiros fracos. O suficiente para molhar o alcatrão, mas <1mm.

Céu encoberto, vento fraco de NO e chuviscos, de momento.
Temperatura na casa dos 18ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Jun 2011 às 17:48)

Céu muito negro para os lados de Lisboa e 19,2ºC. 

PS_17:57 - As nuvens estão a "andar" muito rápido e o vento está com rajadas fortes. Entretanto a temperatura desce e bem, 18,2ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jun 2011 às 19:09)

Boa tarde!

Há muito tempo que não dizia "epah, tou com frio"
Chuvisca forte já a algum tempo.

Deixo aqui algumas fotos da dita célula que o joseoliveira também captou:
15h11





15h14




15h23




15h44


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jun 2011 às 19:30)

Tempo fresco, com 17,6 ºC e 81 % de humidade.

Vento moderado de NO e chuviscos.

Ainda sem precipitação acumulada.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (6 Jun 2011 às 19:40)

Todo o dia nublado, da parte da tarde esteve mesmo muito negro. Alguma precipitação acompanhada de vento às 16:30 até às 17h.


----------



## Geiras (6 Jun 2011 às 19:57)

Boas, a mínima está prestes a ser batida, sigo com 18.2ºC e vento moderado com rajadas de NW.

Máxima de 22.9ºC.


----------



## Microburst (6 Jun 2011 às 20:16)

Mas que invernia! Apanhei uma valente molha sem estar à espera. 

Aqui por Cacilhas chove moderado nesta altura, o vento sopra igualmente moderado de NO, estão 16,5ºC, 90% de humidade e a pressão segue nos 1010hpa.


----------



## F_R (6 Jun 2011 às 20:49)

Céu bastante nublado durante todo o dia, mas nada de chuva.

Máxima de 23.1ºC

Agora 17.2ºC

Sentes-se algum frio na rua

Já tinha saudades


----------



## miguel (6 Jun 2011 às 20:51)

Boas

Aqui a mínima ainda não sei está a ser feita até as 00h, a máxima foi de apenas 22,9ºC e choveu ao final da tarde rendendo 0,2mm os primeiros mm do mês aqui 

Agora estão apenas 16,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jun 2011 às 21:01)

miguel disse:


> (...) choveu ao final da tarde rendendo 0,2mm os primeiros mm do mês aqui



Aqui a precipitação que caiu não foi suficiente para deixar qualquer acumulação mensurável. Continua nos 0,0 mm.


----------



## Geiras (6 Jun 2011 às 21:20)

Este início de noite está-me a dar saudades daquelas noites de inverno, com vento moderado/forte e chuva associada a frentes, que só se tá bem na caminha a ouvir o vento e a chuva com o aquecedor ligado 

O verão ainda nem começou e já estou farto 

Por aqui como estou habituado a noites/madrugadas de vento praticamente nulo (ou até mesmo nulo) estou contente pelo vento que ainda se faz sentir 

Sigo com 17.7ºC (a subir) e vento moderado de NNW.


----------



## Rainy (6 Jun 2011 às 21:58)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Junho 2011*

Por aqui chove moderadamente, por vezes fraco e com vento e frio


----------



## miguel (6 Jun 2011 às 23:41)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui a mínima ainda não sei está a ser feita até as 00h, a máxima foi de apenas 22,9ºC e choveu ao final da tarde rendendo 0,2mm os primeiros mm do mês aqui
> 
> Agora estão apenas 16,8ºC



Acabou por acumular hoje 0,4mm

agora estão 16,2ºC e não vai descer muito mais ao longo de toda a madrugada


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jun 2011 às 07:18)

Vento fraco a moderado de NO e 15,4 ºC.

Sem precipitação acumulada hoje.


----------



## miguel (7 Jun 2011 às 09:20)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 15,1ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jun 2011 às 09:54)

Boas..

Ontem não tive momento nenhum de sol, e choveu moderado ao fim da tarde/noite. O vento era forte e frio. Noite de inverno.

E hoje, já vou com dois dias seguidos sem sol !

Mantém-se céu encoberto e fresco com 16,9ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Jun 2011 às 10:02)

Mais um dia como ontem, céu encoberto e vento moderado.

Mínima de 16,5ºC.

Sigo com 19,0ºC.


----------



## jorge1990 (7 Jun 2011 às 12:30)

Boas

Por aqui, manhã e inicio de tarde fresca, 19.5ºC, 58%HR e 1014 hPa.


----------



## F_R (7 Jun 2011 às 13:18)

Mínima de 13.8ºC

Agora 21.6ºC


----------



## Geiras (7 Jun 2011 às 14:01)

Mais um dia de inverno...céu encoberto com chuviscos fracos e temporários e com o vento soprar moderado de NW.

Mínima de ontem: 17.4ºC
Rajada máxima ontem: 34km/h
Mínima de hoje: 15.8ºC

Agora estão 19.8ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jun 2011 às 14:04)

Chuvisca agora com 17,6ºC.


----------



## Geiras (7 Jun 2011 às 16:37)

Boas

Estão 20.7ºC, máxima até ao momento de 21.0ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jun 2011 às 16:47)

Está SOL 

19,4ºC e vento moderado e fresco.


----------



## F_R (7 Jun 2011 às 20:39)

Máxima de 22.2ºC

Agora 16.7ºC


----------



## F_R (7 Jun 2011 às 21:59)

Agora 15.1ºC

Tive a ver o arquivo do meteoabrantes e desde 2002 que não descemos dos 10ºC em Junho por cá.

Será que ainda lá chega hoje


----------



## Lousano (7 Jun 2011 às 22:00)

Dia de céu muito nublado e vento moderado.

Tmax: 19,5ºC

Tmin: 12,9ºC


----------



## Geiras (7 Jun 2011 às 22:13)

E assim me despeço com 17.2ºC.

Bons registos para todos


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Jun 2011 às 22:15)

Boa noite!
Máxima bastante baixa para a época, com apenas 21.3ºC...

De momento, céu pouco nublado e 16.9ºC.


----------



## miguel (7 Jun 2011 às 22:38)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*15,3ºC*
Máxima:*21,9ºC*

Rajada máxima: *42km/h*


----------



## FranciscoAlex (8 Jun 2011 às 10:29)

Tempo muito nublado e vento fraco. Sem precipitaçao.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jun 2011 às 11:37)

Extremos de dia 5:

Máx - 23,3ºC

Mín - 16,7ºC

Rajada máxima - 68 km/h

///

Extremos de dia 6:

Máx - 18,9ºC

Mín - 15,0ºC

Rajada máxima - 50 km/h

///

Extremos de dia 7:

Máx - 18,3ºC

Mín - 14,4ºC

Rajada máxima - 68 km/h


----------



## F_R (8 Jun 2011 às 11:49)

Não foi desta que voltamos a descer dos 10ºC

Mínima de 11.7ºC 

Agora 19.9ºC


----------



## lsalvador (8 Jun 2011 às 11:57)

Extremos ate ao momento,

20.1 °C (10:54 UTC)
8.9 °C (04:28 UTC)


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jun 2011 às 16:21)

Boas !

3º dia de céu encoberto 

Agora é que começa a aparecer o sol..Continua fresco e com algum vento. 20,1ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jun 2011 às 18:14)

Extremos de Hoje:

*22.5 °C (14:34 UTC)*
*13.6 °C (00:54 UTC) *


----------



## Geiras (8 Jun 2011 às 20:16)

Hoje:
*22.0ºC*
*15.2ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jun 2011 às 21:27)

Credo, estou com 15,6ºC  

Algumas nuvens e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## F_R (8 Jun 2011 às 21:38)

Máxima 22.9ºC

Agora 15.5ºC

Tá frio na rua


----------



## Teles (8 Jun 2011 às 22:32)

Boas, um SUN DOG que foi avistado por muitos locais hoje ao final do dia:


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jun 2011 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18,3ºC

Mín - 14,4ºC

Rajada máxima - 48 km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jun 2011 às 00:30)

Extremos de ontem:

14,8 ºC / 21,8 ºC

---

Céu geralmente muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado de NO. Tarde relativamente agradável.


----------



## Lousano (9 Jun 2011 às 08:55)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 8,9ºC.

Neste momento céu encoberto, vento fraco e 13,7ºC.


----------



## NfrG (9 Jun 2011 às 09:15)

Bom dia

Neste momento chove fraco, vento fraco e uns frescos 15,6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jun 2011 às 09:37)

Mínima de 15,6 ºC.

Sem precipitação acumulada, o céu apresenta-se encoberto.

De momento com 16,7 ºC.


----------



## F_R (9 Jun 2011 às 10:44)

Minima de 11.3ºC

Agora 15.6ºC e vai chovendo fraco


----------



## F_R (9 Jun 2011 às 13:09)

19.5ºC 

1.0mm acumulados


----------



## Geiras (9 Jun 2011 às 14:21)

Mínima de 12.4ºC.

Agora 20.9ºC e ainda não choveu.


----------



## Geiras (9 Jun 2011 às 18:06)

Máxima de 21.2ºC. Agora 20.3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jun 2011 às 19:36)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia frouxo, com máxima abaixo dos 20ºC: *19,4ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 18,3ºC, humidade nos 63% e pressão a 1018 hPa.

O céu mantém-se muito nublado, e há pouco choveu fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jun 2011 às 19:40)

Máxima de 19,7 ºC por Moscavide numa tarde que esteve sempre com céu encoberto.

No entanto, não desceu ainda dos 19,3 ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jun 2011 às 19:52)

Extremos de Hoje:

*22.3 °C (16:01 UTC)*
*13.8 °C (00:10 UTC) *

Mais um dia fresco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jun 2011 às 22:50)

Boas

Um aguaceiro fraco com pingas grossas terá caído por aqui durante a tarde.
De momento céu nublado, apenas de notar a presença de algo luminoso nas nuvens a Este:



 PS: Não é a Lua porque a Lua está a Oeste.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jun 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18,3ºC

Mín - 14,4ºC

Rajada máxima - 34 km/h


----------



## Geiras (10 Jun 2011 às 09:20)

Mínima um pouco mais alta que a de ontem, 13.1ºC.

Agora estão 19.1ºC.


----------



## miguel (10 Jun 2011 às 11:01)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 14,5ºC

Agora estão 22,2ºC,57%Hr, 1019,4hpa e vento fraco o céu está muito nublado com pequenas abertas


----------



## F_R (10 Jun 2011 às 12:04)

Boas

Mínima 11.8ºC

Agora já 23.7ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Jun 2011 às 14:28)

Bom dia !

Céu  azul e limpo para SW e meio nublado para Norte..

Actuais 25,0ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Jun 2011 às 20:18)

Extremos de Hoje:

*25.8 °C (15:10 UTC)*
*12.1 °C (05:08 UTC) *


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jun 2011 às 22:00)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 29.6ºC

T.Minima: 11.2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jun 2011 às 22:29)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 22,1ºC

Mín - 13,9ºC

Rajada máxima - 42 km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jun 2011 às 22:31)

Extremos de hoje:

14,0 ºC / 25,4 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Céu pouco nublado e notavelmente mais calor esta tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jun 2011 às 10:42)

Mínima de 14,6 ºC esta noite.

De momento, céu limpo e vento fraco de Oeste, com 21,4 ºC.

A pressão atmosférica apresenta-se estável nos 1021,1 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Jun 2011 às 17:14)

Boa tarde.

Actuais 26,4ºC e céu pouco nublado ou limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jun 2011 às 17:22)

Máxima de 27,3 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de ONO, note-se a humidade relativa nos 32 %.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Jun 2011 às 21:39)

A lua por aqui:






18,7ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Jun 2011 às 21:49)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.8ºC

T.Minima: 12.2ºC

Por agora o céu apresenta-se com algumas nuvens altas, o vento sopra fraco de NW 2.2KM/h.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jun 2011 às 23:56)

Máxima: 24.6ºC
Mínima: 14.2ºC
AActual: 16.3ºC

Despeço-me com esta coisa


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jun 2011 às 01:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,3ºC

Mín - 13,9ºC

Rajada máxima - 47 km/h


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Jun 2011 às 11:24)

Bom dia.

23,0ºC actuais e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## miguel (12 Jun 2011 às 11:56)

Boas

Mínima de 15,9ºC

Agora céu limpo e 24,8ºC, 43%Hr, 1018,3hpa e vento nulo


----------



## miguel (12 Jun 2011 às 14:35)

Bem depois de ter ido até aos 26,8ºC pelas 12h:24m o vento acabou por rodar para SW e neste momento já vou com 22,3ºC e 60%Hr com o vento fraco a moderado de SW


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jun 2011 às 14:39)

De momento com 28,1 ºC e 35 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jun 2011 às 14:47)

De momento 20,4ºC oh yeah  

Vento moderado a forte de NW.


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Jun 2011 às 14:50)

Dia um pouco mais quente que ontem, a máxima de ontem ficou-se nos 26,7ºC e hoje já tenho 27,5ºC.

Céu limpo.


----------



## lsalvador (12 Jun 2011 às 14:52)

Por Tomar ate ao momento os extremos diários são :

30.9 °C (13:31 UTC)
9.6 °C (03:29 UTC)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jun 2011 às 15:04)

A máxima em Moscavide ficou mesmo pelos 28,2 ºC.


----------



## Rainy (12 Jun 2011 às 16:15)

As ultimas noites têm sido frias e humidas e as tardes começam quentes mas rapidamente a nortada apareçe!!


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Jun 2011 às 16:25)

28,0ºC de máxima.. Céu com muita nuvem alta.


----------



## Geiras (12 Jun 2011 às 22:41)

De volta à Quinta do Conde 

Sigo com 18.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Geiras (12 Jun 2011 às 23:18)

Pôr do Sol perto do Couço, em Santarém:


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jun 2011 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,9ºC

Mín - 13,9ºC

Rajada máxima - 50 km/h


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2011 às 09:58)

Por Setubal o dia amanheceu muito nublado mas o sol ja esta a aparecer e ja vai aquecendo.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Jun 2011 às 11:20)

Bom dia !

Actuais 22,9ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## F_R (13 Jun 2011 às 14:23)

Boas

Mínima 14.9ºC

Agora 25.8ºC com algumas nuvens no céu


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jun 2011 às 17:35)

Máxima de 27,3 ºC.

Tarde de céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco a moderado de ONO.

Ainda com 25,5 ºC e um sol bastante intenso.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jun 2011 às 17:52)

Boas,
De manhã ainda choveu qualquer coisita, mas parou e o céu limpou. Agora tenho vento moderado e 25ºC.


----------



## F_R (13 Jun 2011 às 19:02)

Máxima de 27.1ºC

Agora 24.7ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jun 2011 às 21:38)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.2ºC

T.Minima: 12.5ºC


----------



## Geiras (13 Jun 2011 às 23:03)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *26.3ºC*
Mínima: *13.3ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jun 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,2ºC

Mín - 15,7ºC

Rajada máxima - 39 km/h


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jun 2011 às 10:31)

Bom dia !

21,6ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Lousano (14 Jun 2011 às 11:24)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 14,2ºC.

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, vento 15 km/h de Norte e 20,5ºC.

A temperatura máxima nos últimos dias tem rondado os 27ºC e hoje não deverá ser diferente.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jun 2011 às 13:15)

Bom..Actuais 24,3ºC e céu limpo..


----------



## F_R (14 Jun 2011 às 13:30)

Boas

Mínima de 15.8ºC

Agora 26.2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jun 2011 às 15:21)

21,1ºC e céu limpo.

Vento moderado a forte de oeste.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Jun 2011 às 18:09)

Boa Tarde

Tem sido uma tarde de vento fraco a moderado de NW, a rajáda máxima até agora foi de 32.4km/h, o céu está limpo.


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2011 às 18:49)

Extremos hoje em Setubal:

Mínima:*17,7ºC*
Máxima:*27,4ºC*

Rajada máxima:*32kkm/h*

Agora estão 23,9ºC, 58%Hr, 1019,8hpa e vento fraco a moderado de NW


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jun 2011 às 21:32)

18.6ºC
69%

Deixo uma foto actual 24 horas antes do eclipse total da Lua:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Jun 2011 às 22:20)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.9ºC

T.Minima: 15.0ºC


----------



## HotSpot (14 Jun 2011 às 22:30)

Extremos de Hoje:

*26.8 °C (13:55 UTC)*
*16.9 °C (05:36 UTC) *


----------



## Geiras (14 Jun 2011 às 23:15)

Boas

Extremos de hoje pela Quinta do Conde:

Máxima: *26.8ºC*
Mínima: *16.8ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,9ºC

Mín - 16,7ºC

Rajada máxima - 61 km/h


----------



## Geiras (15 Jun 2011 às 13:57)

Boa tarde 

Mínima de 17.2ºC

Agora estão 26.1ºC.


----------



## F_R (15 Jun 2011 às 19:44)

Mínima 14.8ºC
Máxima 28.1ºC

Agora 23.8ºC


----------



## Rainy (15 Jun 2011 às 21:12)

Não consigo encontrar a lua!!


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2011 às 21:17)

Rainy disse:


> Não consigo encontrar a lua!!



Nascerá a SE, ou já nasceu.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/astronomia/eclipse-total-da-lua-15-de-junho-5776.html#post284183


----------



## Geiras (15 Jun 2011 às 21:51)

A lua já é visível!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jun 2011 às 22:06)

Daqui já vejo muito bem o eclipse lunar, mas fotos é que não sou capaz, porque a minha máquina tem pouco alcance...., enfim, a máxima de hoje foi de 32.0ºC e a rajáda máxima foi de 32.4km/h.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jun 2011 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,1ºC

Mín - 16,6ºC

Rajada máxima - 50 km/h


----------



## Geiras (16 Jun 2011 às 00:07)

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima: *27.6ºC*
Mínima: *17.2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jun 2011 às 01:22)

Sigo com 17,0ºC e alguns Fractus no céu. A típica Nortada, e humidade nos 86%.

A máxima foi de *22,8ºC*, na casa do que tem sido nos últimos dias, tendo estes sido igualmente marcados por uma ventania considerável.

É Verão!


----------



## Rainy (16 Jun 2011 às 11:53)

Estes ultimos dias é que têm sido de Verão mesmo por aqui, ventoso, humidade e nuvens ai final do dia e noite!


----------



## miguel (16 Jun 2011 às 12:57)

Só para lembrar que ainda não é verão!!

Aqui a mínima foi de 16,8ºC

Agora estou com 24,3ºC, 54%Hr, 1020,6hpa e vento fraco a moderado com um máximo até ao momento de 31km/h (07:47)


----------



## F_R (16 Jun 2011 às 19:41)

Mínima de 15.7ºC
Máxima 26.6ºC

Agora 22.0ºC


----------



## Geiras (16 Jun 2011 às 20:04)

Extremos de hoje pela Quinta do Conde:

Máxima: *26.0ºC*
Mínima: *17.5ºC*


----------



## Teles (16 Jun 2011 às 21:23)

Boas , por aqui céu nublado por fractus , temperatura actual de 19,2


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jun 2011 às 21:41)

Boa Noite.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima 31.0ºC

T.Minima: 15.6ºC

Rajada. Máxima: 28.1km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jun 2011 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,7ºC

Mín - 16,1ºC

Rajada máxima - 45 km/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Jun 2011 às 09:39)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 13.6ºC, neste momento o céu está nublado com abertas e o vento sopra de NW a 7.2km/h.


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Jun 2011 às 11:11)

Após uma mínima de 17,9ºC, sigo já com 24,3ºC.

Céu nublado por cirrus e cumulus, vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jun 2011 às 11:17)

Bom dia!

Actuais 19,3ºC, num dia que pouco difere, comparando com os anteriores.

Céu muito nublado e humidade nos 66%, com vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte.


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2011 às 13:04)

Boas

Mínima de 16,3ºC

Agora estão 24,4ºC, 51%Hr, 1018,6hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jun 2011 às 13:07)

Mais uma tarde quente, dentro da média de Junho.

De momento com 24,8 ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NNO.


----------



## F_R (17 Jun 2011 às 13:22)

Boas

Mínimas de 14.3ºC

Agora 25.0ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Jun 2011 às 14:45)

Há pouco:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rainy (17 Jun 2011 às 16:16)

Esta "pequena" frente não vai chegar aqui, é porque pelo sat por aqui já devia estar nublado?
PS:Acho eu!!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jun 2011 às 16:21)

Rainy disse:


> Esta "pequena" frente não vai chegar aqui, é porque pelo sat por aqui já devia estar nublado?
> PS:Acho eu!!



Vai ficar nublado mais tarde. A frente encontra-se já em dissipação.

Por aqui 20,2ºC e vento moderado de WNW.


----------



## F_R (17 Jun 2011 às 20:07)

Máxima 26.9ºC

Agora 21.2ºC


----------



## Geiras (17 Jun 2011 às 20:14)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *26.3ºC*
Mínima: *16.8ºC
*
Agora estão 21.7ºC.


----------



## Teles (17 Jun 2011 às 20:38)

Boas , por aqui temperatura actual de 19,9ºC , neste momento cai uma chuva muito miudinha , que parece ser localizada como se pode ver no radar:


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jun 2011 às 00:27)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,1ºC

Mín - 15,6ºC

Rajada máxima - 53 km/h


----------



## zejorge (18 Jun 2011 às 15:40)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo. Temperatura actual é de *24,4º*, tendo a mínima sido de *14,6º*.
Pressão nos *1019* hpa, com uma humidade de *42%*. O vento sopra fraco a moderado de *NW 12 kmh.*


----------



## Geiras (18 Jun 2011 às 20:52)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *24.4ºC*
Mínima: *16.7ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jun 2011 às 22:11)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 28.7ºC

T.Minima: 14.0ºC

Rajáda Máxima: 32.4km/h


----------



## Rainy (19 Jun 2011 às 00:22)

Está uma noite de "verão" normal por aquí, com muito vento e frio,15º mas o windchill deve rondar os 11º


----------



## Geiras (19 Jun 2011 às 14:52)

Boas

A madrugada foi fresca com a temperatura a chegar aos 13.7ºC.

Neste momento segue-se uma tarde abafada com 29.3ºC e vento que chega a ser por vezes nulo.

Noites frescas e dias quentinhos, típico da Primavera


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jun 2011 às 17:48)

Ainda com 30,2 ºC e 35 % de humidade relativa.

Vento fraco a moderado de NNO.

---

Máxima de 30,8 ºC.


----------



## Geiras (19 Jun 2011 às 18:35)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Máxima de 30,8 ºC.



Máxima também de 30.8ºC por aqui.

Neste momento estão 30.3ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jun 2011 às 21:48)

Extremos de Hoje:

*31.1 °C (15:02 UTC)* Máxima Mensal
*13.2 °C (04:43 UTC) *


----------



## F_R (19 Jun 2011 às 23:10)

Mínima de 13.3ºC
Máxima de 32.2ºC

Agora 20.7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jun 2011 às 00:51)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 26,4ºC

Mín - 15,1ºC

Rajada máxima - 68 km/h


----------



## F_R (20 Jun 2011 às 08:38)

Mínima de 16.1ºC

Agora 19.9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jun 2011 às 11:34)

Bom Dia.

Extremos de Ontém:

T.Máxima: 34.7ºC

T.Minima: 13.2ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jun 2011 às 11:42)

Bom dia !

Já 27ºC !


----------



## Geiras (20 Jun 2011 às 12:48)

Mínima de 16.1ºC.

Agora estão 28.2


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Jun 2011 às 12:57)

Mínima de *18,7ºC*.

Sigo já com 28,9ºC, a máxima ontem foi por volta dos 30ºC, hoje deve ser ultrapassada.

Vento nulo, céu limpo e 1018 hPa.


----------



## F_R (20 Jun 2011 às 13:25)

30.4ºc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jun 2011 às 14:27)

Céu limpo e 30,9 ºC.

Ainda assim, com 44 % de humidade relativa que se notam quando o tempo de exposição ao calor é maior.


----------



## Geiras (20 Jun 2011 às 14:29)

Por aqui vai continuando a aquecer, 31.0ºC e 41%HR.

O vento sopra de forma fraca de NNW.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jun 2011 às 14:58)

Caliente 

31,2ºC de máxima para já..

Agora 30,0ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jun 2011 às 17:44)

Extremos de Hoje:

*31.3 °C (14:52 UTC)* Máxima do Mês
*14.6 °C (05:15 UTC)*


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2011 às 18:14)

Boas

Extremos hoje em Setubal:

*17,7ºC*
*32,0ºC*


----------



## Geiras (20 Jun 2011 às 18:15)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *31.9ºC*
Mínima: *16.1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jun 2011 às 19:00)

Hoje, máxima mais baixa do que a de ontem, com *25,2ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 23,2ºC e humidade nos 62%.

Pressão a 1019 hPa e nevoeiro nos pontos mais altos da Serra.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jun 2011 às 22:16)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 34.8ºC

T.Minima: 15.7ºC

Rajáda. Máxima: 27.4km/h


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jun 2011 às 09:26)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *15,8ºC*, com céu muito nublado por Fractus toda a madrugada. De momento, apenas a faixa N-O se encontra sob esse manto.

Temperatura actual de 18,2ºC e humidade nos 81%.

Pressão a 1019 hPa e vento fraco.


----------



## meko60 (21 Jun 2011 às 10:02)

Bom dia,

Temperatura ás 10:00h na Cova da Piedade,Almada´é de 22,6ºC,com uma HR de 63%.


----------



## F_R (21 Jun 2011 às 14:05)

Mínima: 15.1ºC

Agora 29.5ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jun 2011 às 14:24)

Actuais 30,2ºC..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jun 2011 às 14:41)

Máximas dos dias:

19: *30,8 ºC*
20: *31,2 ºC*


----------



## meko60 (21 Jun 2011 às 15:02)

Temperatura actual na C.Piedade-29,1ºC,HR-43%.


----------



## Lightning (21 Jun 2011 às 15:08)

T. Actual em Corroios - valor da estação meteorológica: 29,4ºC

Vi há pouco num termómetro de farmácia, ao sol, obviamente (todos desconhecemos a fiabilidade destes sensores montados nestas condições), que marcava cerca de 39ºC às 14:37. 

Se assim está agora, então no sábado e domingo e sem exagero então aí ultrapassará os 50ºC...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jun 2011 às 18:47)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 26,2ºC

Mín - 16,5ºC

Rajada máxima - 53 km/h


----------



## F_R (21 Jun 2011 às 20:07)

Máxima 32.1ºC

Agora 25.8ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Jun 2011 às 20:35)

*17,0ºC*
*32,1ºC*

Agora estão 25,4ºC


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jun 2011 às 21:15)

Extremos de Hoje:

*31.8 °C (14:50 UTC)* Máxima do mês
*13.5 °C (04:46 UTC) *


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jun 2011 às 21:50)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 35.2ºC

T.Minima: 14.1ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 25.9km/h


----------



## Geiras (22 Jun 2011 às 00:30)

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima: *31.9ºC*
Mínima: *14.6ºC*


----------



## JoãoPT (22 Jun 2011 às 02:57)

A máxima de ontem foi aos *32,0ºC*, mais um grau que anteontem.

Sigo com 20,2ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jun 2011 às 08:57)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 26,9ºC

Mín - 15,8ºC

Rajada máxima - 63 km/h


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2011 às 11:39)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *16,6ºC* e actuais 22,2ºC, em subida moderada.

Humidade nos 51% e pressão a 1021 hPa. O céu encontra-se limpo.


----------



## F_R (22 Jun 2011 às 13:28)

Mínima 16.6ºC

Agora 27.8ºC


----------



## Geiras (22 Jun 2011 às 14:54)

Mínima de 18.5ºC

Agora estão 28.3ºC e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## meko60 (22 Jun 2011 às 15:15)

Temperatura actual na Cova da Piedade,Almada-27ºC.


----------



## miguel (22 Jun 2011 às 18:07)

Boas

Mínima:*18,2ºC*
Máxima:*28,4ºC* (-4ºC que ontem!)


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jun 2011 às 18:22)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima:*18,2ºC*
> Máxima:*28,4ºC* (-4ºC que ontem!)



Deixa lá que Sábado estão +10ºC que hoje ..

Actuais 25,3ºC.


----------



## SocioMeteo (22 Jun 2011 às 18:50)

AndréFrade disse:


> Deixa lá que Sábado estão +10ºC que hoje ..
> 
> Actuais 25,3ºC.



Que medo!!! Vou fugir para bem longe genero Suecia/Noruega ou afins.... lá se vai a Média mensal de Junho dentro de valores um pouco abaixo a Normativa, com um Abril quentissimo(anomalia positiva) um Maio quentissimo(anomalia positiva)enfim e agora pensei que o Junho poderia compensar um pouco até aqui estava tudo bem até que claro final do mês a ferver, enfim para quem adora calor é espectacular agora para mim sinto-me bem com 16º graus e chuva é uma seca!!!!


----------



## Rainy (22 Jun 2011 às 18:57)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Que medo!!! Vou fugir para bem longe genero Suecia/Noruega ou afins.... lá se vai a Média mensal de Junho dentro de valores um pouco abaixo a Normativa, com um Abril quentissimo(anomalia positiva) um Maio quentissimo(anomalia positiva)enfim e agora pensei que o Junho poderia compensar um pouco até aqui estava tudo bem até que claro final do mês a ferver, enfim para quem adora calor é espectacular agora para mim sinto-me bem com 16º graus e chuva é uma seca!!!!



Bem, eu tb adoro chuva e suporto melhor o frio, mas estamos no VERÃO e o calor tem que vir


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2011 às 18:58)

Actuais 21,2ºC depois de uma máxima de *23,9ºC*.

Humidade nos 48% e alguns Cirrus no céu.

Vento moderado do quadrante Norte.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jun 2011 às 22:14)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 32.3ºC

T.Minima: 16.5ºC

Rajáda. Máxima: 32.4km/h


----------



## Geiras (23 Jun 2011 às 00:28)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *28.3ºC*
Mínima: *18.5ºC*


----------



## rafaeljona (23 Jun 2011 às 12:27)

Já repararam na observação da estação de Sintra/Pena??
130 mm acumulados WTF e temperatura nos 15 graus.
No site do IM


----------



## rafaeljona (23 Jun 2011 às 12:29)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/index_dia.jsp


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jun 2011 às 12:40)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 24,1ºC

Mín - 15,9ºC

Rajada máxima - 55 km/h


----------



## miguel (23 Jun 2011 às 13:19)

Mínima de hoje de 15,3ºC

Agora sigo com 24,1ºC, 46%Hr, 1019,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## HotSpot (23 Jun 2011 às 14:21)

Mínima de Hoje:

*12.7 °C (05:26 UTC)*

Segue o dia relativamente fresco com 25,4ºC e vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## miguel (23 Jun 2011 às 14:59)

Sigo com uns agradáveis 25,3ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (23 Jun 2011 às 15:14)

Boas

O vento esteve moderado com rajadas durante o inicio da manhã mas agora sopra de forma fraca.

Temperatura nos 25.1ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jun 2011 às 15:22)

Actuais 24,4ºC e máxima de 25,4ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jun 2011 às 22:55)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.7ºC

T.Minima: 14.4ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 28.1km/h

Amanhã já devo de ter uma Máxima entre 35ºC e os 36ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Jun 2011 às 23:03)

Extremos hoje em Setubal:

Máxima:*25,5ºC*
Mínima:*15,3ºC*

Rajada máxima:*47km/h* (09:50)

Agora estão 18,2ºC, 67%Hr, 1019,3hpa e vento fraco


----------



## NunoBrito (24 Jun 2011 às 01:07)




----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2011 às 11:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,0ºC

Mín - 15,2ºC

Rajada máxima - 76 km/h


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Jun 2011 às 11:25)

Ainda falta um pouco para o meio dia e já estão quase 30ºC !

Sigo com 28,5ºC e céu limpo. Que brasa..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jun 2011 às 11:26)

Boas malta...

Amadora:

Dia a começar quente, e a prometer aquecer bem mais lá para a tarde!! Sem nuvens nem vento!!

Amadora(RUEMA 9hUTC) 24.9ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Jun 2011 às 11:30)

Boas

Mínima em Setúbal de 16,7ºC

Agora estão 27,7ºC, 42%Hr, 1017,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jun 2011 às 11:51)

Finalmente um dia decente para a época do ano em questão. 

25,5ºC actuais, com mínima *15,5ºC*.

Vento fraquinho e humidade nos 49%.


----------



## miguel (24 Jun 2011 às 12:48)

O calor já aperta bem por aqui!! 31,5ºC, 32%Hr e o vento é muitas vezes nulo!!


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Jun 2011 às 13:12)

miguel disse:


> O calor já aperta bem por aqui!! 31,5ºC, 32%Hr e o vento é muitas vezes nulo!!



Que braseiro ...

31,3ºC..


----------



## miguel (24 Jun 2011 às 13:56)

Já tive 32,6ºC o vento acabou de rodar para SW e a temperatura deu um tombo gigante e estão agora 26,9ºC


----------



## meteo (24 Jun 2011 às 13:58)

30,8 ºC em Oeiras.Chegou o calor


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Jun 2011 às 13:59)

32,6ºC. que braseiro


----------



## F_R (24 Jun 2011 às 14:08)

Boas

Mínima de 14.3ºC

Agora 34.2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jun 2011 às 15:30)

Boa Tarde

Bem por aqui já chegou aos 37.6ºC, imagino amanhã e domingo.


----------



## Lightning (24 Jun 2011 às 15:50)

32,6ºC de momento, que constituem a máxima do ano, obviamente que vão ser ultrapassados nos próximos minutos e dias. 

44ºC ao sol, segundo o termómetro da farmácia. Amanhã este deve de registar uns 50...


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jun 2011 às 15:56)

Lightning disse:


> 32,6ºC de momento, que constituem a máxima do ano, obviamente que vão ser ultrapassados nos próximos minutos e dias.
> 
> 44ºC ao sol, segundo o termómetro da farmácia. Amanhã este deve de registar uns 50...



Boas!

E assim que a lestada entrou, é ver a temperatura subir e a HR a descer a pique...
Para já, sigo com 32.1ºC, e 20%HR, muito perto da máxima do ano, que vai ser pulverizada nos próximos dias...


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jun 2011 às 16:02)

Nova máxima do ano com 34,8ºC. Ainda pode e deve subir.


----------



## lsalvador (24 Jun 2011 às 16:04)

Tomar, máxima do ano 37.2 °C (14:39 UTC)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jun 2011 às 16:05)

38.7ºC, algo está mal, tenho que verificar.


----------



## miguel (24 Jun 2011 às 16:05)

Verdadeiro calor agora estão 34,7ºc e 23%Hr o vento é nulo


----------



## F_R (24 Jun 2011 às 16:11)

Por Abrantes

35.3ºC
14% HR


----------



## miguel (24 Jun 2011 às 16:18)

Estão agora 35,2ºC (nova máxima do ano) e 21%Hr o vento é nulo por vezes aparece mas por poucos minutos!!


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Jun 2011 às 16:21)

35,4ºC de máxima para já.. Que brasa mesmo miguel ..


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jun 2011 às 17:15)

As minhas desculpas, pelos meus ridículos 27,3ºC actuais, com máxima de *28,5ºC*. 

Humidade nos 43% e pressão a 1018 hPa, com vento moderado do quadrante Oeste.


----------



## miguel (24 Jun 2011 às 17:20)

Bem já posso dizer a minha máxima! foi de *35,7ºC*

Agora estão 35,0ºC, 25%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jun 2011 às 17:21)

Daqui a pouco vou contruir um RS, porque acho que 38.7ºC de máxima hoje é muito, mas posso estar enganado, enfim, mesmo assim tenho o termometro num local arejado e á sombra.


----------



## F_R (24 Jun 2011 às 17:31)

Agora 35.7ºC

Mas já esteve nos 36.2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jun 2011 às 17:42)

Gilmet disse:


> As minhas desculpas, pelos meus ridículos 27,3ºC actuais, com máxima de *28,5ºC*.
> 
> Humidade nos 43% e pressão a 1018 hPa, com vento moderado do quadrante Oeste.



Pois, por aqui a nortada que vai intercalando com o vento de leste também não deu espaço para grandes calorinas... quem sabe amanhã...
Máxima de 33.5ºC e temperatura actual, de 32.5ºC.


----------



## Lightning (24 Jun 2011 às 17:49)

mr. phillip disse:


> Máxima de 33.5ºC e temperatura actual, de 32.5ºC.



Isto tá fraquinho, fraquiinhooo... Máxima de 33,8ºC aqui. Mesmo assim nada mau. 

Amanhã e Domingo é que vai ser.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jun 2011 às 19:00)

Máxima de 35,2 ºC em Moscavide.

Uma tarde quente e de vento geralmente fraco, apenas tornando-se moderado a partir das 17h.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jun 2011 às 19:12)

Extremos de Hoje:

*34.8 °C (14:46 UTC)* Máxima do Ano.
*12.5 °C (05:11 UTC) *

A Humidade Relativa baixou aos 19%


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jun 2011 às 19:20)

Gráfico da Evolução da temp_RUEMA - Amadora:







Um dia tipico de Verão por aqui sem grandes novidades...

Ceu limpo e nem uma 'pinta' de vento neste momento!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jun 2011 às 20:31)

Hás 18UTC Portalegre/Cidade era a mais quente com 37.1ºC, a seguir era Alvega com 37.0ºC


----------



## jorge1990 (24 Jun 2011 às 21:15)

Boas

Neste momento, 28.4ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## miguel (24 Jun 2011 às 21:18)

Estão aqui neste momento 27,9ºC, 41%Hr, 1016,2hpa e vento nulo


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Jun 2011 às 21:34)

Máxima de *33ºC*, bem mais quente que ontem que tive uma máxima de 26ºC.

Sigo ainda com 26,7ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jun 2011 às 21:38)

Boas!

Estou com 24,9ºC, e na rua cheira bastante a incêndio florestal, mas não vejo nada e no site da Protecção Civil os incêndios activos mais significativos são só em Oliveira de Azeméis e na Maia (Porto). Alguém sabe de alguma ocorrência para estes lados?


----------



## miguel (24 Jun 2011 às 22:22)

Extremos hoje em Setubal:

Máxima:*35,7ºC* (mais 10,2ºC que o dia anterior)
Mínima:*16,7ºC*

Rajada máxima:*29km/h*

Humidade mínima:*20%*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jun 2011 às 22:59)

Por aqui ainda estão 25.4ºC


----------



## nunessimoes (24 Jun 2011 às 23:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Estou com 24,9ºC, e na rua cheira bastante a incêndio florestal, mas não vejo nada e no site da Protecção Civil os incêndios activos mais significativos são só em Oliveira de Azeméis e na Maia (Porto). Alguém sabe de alguma ocorrência para estes lados?



Boas... secalhar é o incêndio na zona do cadaval será???


----------



## Geiras (24 Jun 2011 às 23:36)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *34.9ºC*
Mínima: *12.8ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jun 2011 às 23:43)

nunessimoes disse:


> Boas... secalhar é o incêndio na zona do cadaval será???



É provável, apesar de o vento ter estado de sul.. Se não souber de mais algum deve ter sido esse. Obrigado pela informação


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2011 às 00:19)

Estão agora 25,1ºC e não desce quase nada


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2011 às 00:30)

Porque é que falei! apareceu o vento de SW e a temperatura já desce bem 23,4ºc agora com a humidade nos 63%


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Jun 2011 às 02:37)

Por aqui nada de anormal, os 21ºC habituais desta hora, estão 21,8ºC.

Já cheira a Verão!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jun 2011 às 08:22)

Minima de hoje 13.8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jun 2011 às 09:12)

E por aqui já estão 27.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2011 às 09:32)

Destaque para a amplitude térmica de *28,2ºC* verificada ontem em Alvega, com mínima de *9,9ºC* e máxima de *38,1ºC*, segundo o que se verifica no site do Instituto de Meteorologia.

---

Bom dia!

Por cá, 24,3ºC actuais, com uma mínima de 18,4ºC.

Humidade nos 48% e pressão a 1019 hPa.

Vento, em geral, nulo.


----------



## lsalvador (25 Jun 2011 às 09:46)

Por Tomar hoje promete, ontem com a maxima do ano de 37,2ºC, neste momento conta já com 27ºC o que quer dizer que tem mais 4,3ºC que a 24h atras. A ver vamos onde vai parar


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jun 2011 às 09:59)

Bom dia!

Por aqui, já 29.3ºC... a coisa promete...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jun 2011 às 10:20)

Mínima de 19,8 ºC por Moscavide.

O vento sopra fraco de NE, para já, com 27,2 ºC.

---

O aeroporto teve uma mínima mais alta devido ao vento nulo e à sua maior altitude.


----------



## lsalvador (25 Jun 2011 às 10:28)

Tomar minima de 12.6, neste momento conta já com 30.4º mais 4.7º que ontem a mesma hora.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jun 2011 às 11:02)

Tomar é mesmo um mundo à parte. Em 4 horas a temperatura subiu quase 20ºC...impressionante.

Por cá mínima de 15,6ºC e já sigo com 28,6ºC. Vento fraco.

Aposto numa máxima a rondar os 37ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (25 Jun 2011 às 11:04)

HotSpot disse:


> Tomar é mesmo um mundo à parte. Em 4 horas a temperatura subiu quase 20ºC...impressionante.
> 
> Por cá mínima de 15,6ºC e já sigo com 28,6ºC. Vento fraco.
> 
> Aposto numa máxima a rondar os 37ºC.



Menos de 4horas, mais concretamente 3h45  hoje aposto sem sombras de duvidas que a maxima vai ficar acima dos 40º


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2011 às 11:10)

Aqui a mínima foi de 18,7ºC

Agora estão 26,6ºC o vento é fraco mas de SW dai não subir muito ainda


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jun 2011 às 11:34)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 29,2ºC

Mín - 15,2ºC

Rajada máxima - 66 km/h


----------



## zejorge (25 Jun 2011 às 11:37)

Bom dia

Sigo com *33,2º* o que significa mais 5,2º do que ontem à mesma hora. A minima foi de *14,6º*.

O vento é fraco de SE e a humidade está nos 30%


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jun 2011 às 11:39)

Boas

Tive mínima de 20,6ºC e agora estou com 27.8ºC, num dia que está previsto chegar aos 36ºC


----------



## Heat (25 Jun 2011 às 11:52)

Por aqui a temperatura está a ter dificuldades em subir, devido à ligeira brisa de sul... "Só" 27.5ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2011 às 12:03)

Aqui então o SW está a estragar tudo!! apenas 27,1ºC a esta hora e vento fraco de SW com 43% de humidade


----------



## Lightning (25 Jun 2011 às 12:07)

Estou espantado com os vossos valores de temperatura, devido ao vento. 

Aqui levo já 32,0ºC  e o vento sopra muito fraco, maioritariamente com direcções entre Norte e Este.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jun 2011 às 12:18)

Por aqui já estão 34.5ºC.


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2011 às 12:44)

27,4ºC e janelas abertas para refrescar a casa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jun 2011 às 12:49)

Neste momento 35.2ºC e já chegou aos 35.8ºC.


----------



## Goku (25 Jun 2011 às 12:50)

Como é vocês sabem a temperatura?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jun 2011 às 12:56)

Goku disse:


> Como é vocês sabem a temperatura?



Eu Cá tenho uma estação metereologica e á parte comprei um termómetro didital que está devidamente protegido e á sombra.


----------



## lsalvador (25 Jun 2011 às 12:59)

Tomar 36.6º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jun 2011 às 14:16)

Por cá já chegou aos 37.9ºC, mas o vento rodou de NW desceu logo para os 36.1ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (25 Jun 2011 às 14:23)

Tomar, 38.6º que bafo.


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2011 às 14:27)

O vento continua de SW e assim não chego aos trinta!! vou com 28,1ºC agora e 42%Hr


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jun 2011 às 14:43)

miguel disse:


> O vento continua de SW e assim não chego aos trinta!! vou com 28,1ºC agora e 42%Hr



Por aqui, também o vento está a estragar tudo... apenas 31ºC, com 30%HR... um fiasco...


----------



## lsalvador (25 Jun 2011 às 15:02)

Tomar, 38.9º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jun 2011 às 15:31)

Couço 39.5ºC.


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2011 às 15:36)

Continua o mesmo, vento teimosamente de SW e 29,1ºC com a máxima até ao momento de 30,1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jun 2011 às 15:36)

miguel disse:


> continua o mesmo, vento teimosamente de sw e 29,1ºc com a máxima até ao momento de 30,1ºc



só.


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2011 às 15:48)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> só.



Sim e enquanto o vento não rodar não vou passar disto!! 

29,7ºC, 42%Hr e vento fraco mas de SW


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jun 2011 às 15:53)

Já cheguei aos 34,9ºC. Nova Máxima do ano.


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2011 às 16:06)

O vento acabou de morrer e já vou com 32,0ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2011 às 16:35)

Estão agora aqui 34,2ºC e vento nulo


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2011 às 16:48)

Bem um verdadeiro inferno agora lá fora!! já estão 35,8ºC e não corre uma brisa! grande subida de temperatura em pouco tempo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jun 2011 às 17:14)

Bem a Máxima por aqui foi de uns tórridos 40.0ºC.

PS: Isto até agora.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2011 às 17:23)

30,9ºC com máxima de *32,2ºC* até ao momento. 

Humidade nos 28% e pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## Heat (25 Jun 2011 às 17:30)

34ºC por aqui, a máxima até ao momento


----------



## jorge1990 (25 Jun 2011 às 17:53)

Neste momento, 32.8ºC e 27%HR


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2011 às 18:03)

Aqui a máxima foi de 35,8ºC penso que não sobe mais!

Agora estão 34,1ºC


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jun 2011 às 18:30)

Máxima de 35,1ºC. (Máxima do ano)


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2011 às 19:10)

A máxima não passou dos *32,2ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 30,3ºC, humidade nos 28% e vento nulo.


----------



## Teles (25 Jun 2011 às 20:04)

Boas , a temperatura máxima hoje aqui foi de 37,8ºc , temperatura actual de 32,4ºC


----------



## lsalvador (25 Jun 2011 às 20:30)

Máxima do ano, 39.9º


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2011 às 20:35)

Extremos em Setúbal hoje:

Máxima:*35,8ºC* (Máxima do ano)
Mínima:*18,7ºC*

Agora estão ainda 31,0ºC


----------



## jorge1990 (25 Jun 2011 às 21:23)

Boas

Neste momento, 29.9ºC e 33%HR.

Máxima registada pela minha estação hoje, *33.7ºC.*.


----------



## Geiras (25 Jun 2011 às 21:49)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *35.2.ºC *(máxima anual)
Mínima: *16.3ºC*

Agora estão 27.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## fsl (25 Jun 2011 às 23:12)

*Oeiras hoje com MAX de 34.9*


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jun 2011 às 00:20)

Extremos de Hoje:

*35.1 °C (15:11 UTC)* Máxima do Ano.
*15.6 °C (05:29 UTC) *


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2011 às 01:40)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 32,2ºC

Mín - 20,0ºC

Rajada máxima - 37 km/h


----------



## Agreste (26 Jun 2011 às 11:17)

Cabo Carvoeiro - 25,3ºC - na actualização das 9 de manhã, bastante mais quente do que ontem com o vento de leste a entrar...


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jun 2011 às 11:44)

Bom dia!

Depois do fiasco de ontem, com a máxima a ficar com "apenas" 33.7ºC, o dia hoje está diferente, com o céu encoberto, e com a temperatura a disparar apenas há pouco tempo...
Sigo neste momento com 31.8ºC, com vento fraco de leste.


----------



## miguel (26 Jun 2011 às 11:50)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 19,8ºC morri na praia mais uma vez

Agora sigo com 30,4ºC, 47%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jun 2011 às 12:25)

Por aqui estão 36.2ºC, o céu está nublado com abertas e o vento sopra fraco de E.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jun 2011 às 12:29)

Bastou o vento rodar para NE e a temperatura baixou para os 35.4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2011 às 13:12)

Mínima de *21,0ºC*, numa madrugada de óptima tropicalidade. 

Actualmente sigo com 30,7ºC, humidade nos 37%, e vento fraco/nulo.

O céu encontra-se numa misturada de poeira com alguns Altocumulus.


----------



## fsl (26 Jun 2011 às 13:24)

*Oeiras com 31.3 i. é. cerca de 4ºs mais do que ontem à mesma hora

 Condições actuais   (actualizado às 26-06-11 13:20)
Temperatura: 31.3°C 	Wind chill: 31.3°C 	Humidade: 47% 	Ponto Condensação: 18.6°C
Pressão: 1015.4 hPa 	Vento: 9.7 km/hr  E 	Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr 	Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2011 às 13:26)

Aqui 30,9ºC e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## MSantos (26 Jun 2011 às 13:35)

Boa tarde

Aqui por Linda-a-Velha (Oeiras) o céu está encoberto por poeira e algumas nuvens, está abafado, a temperatura ronda os 31ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Jun 2011 às 14:47)

Em Setúbal estão agora 36,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2011 às 14:47)

A temperatura está, sem dúvida, a subir muito mais do que eu esperava para hoje, aqui!

*33,5ºC* actuais, ao ritmo de +1,5ºC/h, e 32% de humidade.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jun 2011 às 14:54)

Por aqui a Máxima até agora foi de 39.5ºC


----------



## Heat (26 Jun 2011 às 14:59)

A temperatura a disparar por aqui 35ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2011 às 15:26)

34,3ºC em Queluz, isto é um calorão aqui pra zona


----------



## Heat (26 Jun 2011 às 15:38)

Foi uma pena aquela nebulosidade pela manhã (bem menos nublado agora), senão acredito que teríamos umas máximas ainda mais jeitosas


----------



## lsalvador (26 Jun 2011 às 15:41)

Tomar mesmo assim com 38.4º


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2011 às 15:54)

*36,2ºC* neste momento! Que bafo!


----------



## Geiras (26 Jun 2011 às 15:57)

Temperatura nos 37.1ºC máxima até ao momento de 38.0ºC

A mínima foi de 19.7ºC.


----------



## Lightning (26 Jun 2011 às 16:08)

Até Corroios que não costuma ser nada de especial nas situações de calor, já vai nos 35,8ºC. 

Mínima de 21,7ºC, a exceder muito as minhas expectativas.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jun 2011 às 16:10)

Lightning disse:


> Até Corroios que não costuma ser nada de especial nas situações de calor, já vai nos 35,8ºC.
> 
> Mínima de 21,7ºC, a exceder muito as minhas expectativas.



Pois, por aqui também não costuma ser nada de especial, nem no calor nem no frio, e no entanto, sigo com 37.8ºC e ainda a subir...
Vento quente e seco de leste a aumentar de intensidade...


----------



## Lightning (26 Jun 2011 às 16:15)

mr. phillip disse:


> *sigo com 37.8ºC e ainda a subir...*



37,8ºC????????  

Até aí que é uma zona mais exposta ao vento (que acredito ser este que está a fazer isto às temps.) tens uma temp, maior que a minha... 

Continua a subir bem aqui também, tenho já 36,4ºC.


----------



## zejorge (26 Jun 2011 às 16:16)

Boa tarde

Sigo com *39,3º*  tendo a mínima sido de *17,3º*. A humidade situa-se nos 26% e a pressão nos 1012,7 hpa.

O vento é fraco de SSE com 10 kmh


----------



## miguel (26 Jun 2011 às 16:19)

tenho agora 38,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2011 às 16:39)

*37,2ºC* 

Mas anda-se bem na rua!


----------



## Geiras (26 Jun 2011 às 16:41)

Gilmet disse:


> Mas anda-se bem na rua!



Muito!

A temperatura vai subindo lentamente, 37.7ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jun 2011 às 16:51)

38.9ºC, estou muito perto de bater o record da estação!!


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2011 às 16:54)

*37,8ºC*! Não pára de subir!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2011 às 16:56)

35,7ºC e 34%


----------



## miguel (26 Jun 2011 às 17:00)

*39,5ºC*


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Jun 2011 às 17:04)

Já bati a máxima de ontem de 35,4ºC, sigo com *37,1ºC*.

A nebulosidade média e a poeirada, dá um efeito de estufa enorme! 

A pressão já desceu 3 milibares desde as 10h da manhã, estando nos 1013 mb.

Vento fraco.


Mínima de 21,3ºC, mais 1,1ºC que ontem.


----------



## Geiras (26 Jun 2011 às 17:12)

Sigo com 38.1ºC...quero mais!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jun 2011 às 17:17)

Estou coma  máxima dos dia, 36ºC, e cheira-me que não passa daqui. Está um dia abrasador


----------



## jorge1990 (26 Jun 2011 às 17:21)

Por aqui está a levantar-se vento e a temperatura está a descer.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jun 2011 às 17:23)

E pronto, fim de festa... roda o vento, que agora é de NW moderado com rajadas, e a temperatura cai a pique... 35ºC, de momento, com máxima de 39.1ºC, que quase que aposto que será máxima do ano...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2011 às 17:29)

*36,5ºC* 

Não há carros nem gente nas ruas.


----------



## belem (26 Jun 2011 às 17:30)

mr. phillip disse:


> E pronto, fim de festa... roda o vento, que agora é de NW moderado com rajadas, e a temperatura cai a pique... 35ºC, de momento, com máxima de 39.1ºC, que quase que aposto que será máxima do ano...



Aqui junto à vertente Norte da Serra da Arrábida e virado para o interior, ainda não chegou o vento e o sol continua a brilhar.
Nota-se contudo, alguma nebulosidade e poeira na atmosfera.


----------



## PedroAfonso (26 Jun 2011 às 17:30)

Máxima de 36.6ºC há pouco. O vento rodou estou neste momento com 31.5. Em 20 minutos caiu em 5ºC a temperatura.


----------



## fsl (26 Jun 2011 às 17:30)

*Em Oeiras a TEMP após ter atingido 37.2, teve uma queda abrupta de 6.5 ºs
 graus em meia-hora:

às 16:50-----37.2
às 17:05-----33.3
às 17:20-----30.7





*


----------



## Goku (26 Jun 2011 às 17:32)

Aqui começou a cair uns pingos mas depois parou.


----------



## Geiras (26 Jun 2011 às 17:34)

Máxima de 38.2ºC, agora mesmo o vento rondou para SO / O e a temperatura está em queda!

Em 5 minutos passou da máxima para os 36.5ºC.

EDIT: (17:36) A temperatura continua em queda, *33.9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2011 às 17:35)

_O Oeste_ ainda não chegou cá! 

*38,6ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2011 às 17:40)

Aqui aos gaguejos lá vai descendo com o vento de sul.

35,4ºC


----------



## fsl (26 Jun 2011 às 17:40)

*Em Oeiras a TEMP continua a cair; agora 29.2º

 Condições actuais   (actualizado às 26-06-11 17:35)
Temperatura: 29.2°C 	Wind chill: 29.2°C 	Humidade: 51% 	Ponto Condensação: 18.0°C
Pressão: 1013.4 hPa 	Vento: 3.2 km/hr  S 	Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr 	Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm*


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jun 2011 às 17:44)

Não pára. Sigo com 38,7ºC a máxima do ano.

Por volta das 16H caíram uns pingos.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jun 2011 às 17:50)

Impressionante... numa hora a temperatura caiu dos cerca de 39ºC, para os actuais 30.5ºC...


----------



## PDias (26 Jun 2011 às 18:27)

Boa tarde,

Ontem máxima de 34.7ºC (12.32H) e miníma de 22,5º (06.43H) com céu limpo.
Hoje miníma de 21.7ºC (06.42H) e a máxima até agora foi de 38,5ºC (actualmente). Brisa muito ligeira variável e 21% hum/rel.


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Jun 2011 às 18:27)

O vento de Oeste também já fez das suas aqui, após uma máxima de *37,2ºC*, sigo com 32,4ºC.


----------



## PDias (26 Jun 2011 às 18:40)

E eis que num espaço de minutos ficou muito mais agradável, o vento rodou para Oeste fraco a moderado com rajadas na ordem dos 40 kms/h, a temperatura vai descendo estando agora nos 31,1ºC e 36% hum/rel com céu nublado.


----------



## Geiras (26 Jun 2011 às 18:43)

Agora já se está bem na rua, vento fraco a moderado (fresco) de WSW e temperatura nos 29.1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jun 2011 às 18:44)

Boas, Por aqui ainda estão 38.1ºC, o vento sopra fraco de SE e o céu está nublado com abertas, a Máxima de Hoje foi de 41.3ºC que é a Máxima do ano.


----------



## Lightning (26 Jun 2011 às 19:04)

mr. phillip disse:


> Impressionante... numa hora a temperatura caiu dos cerca de 39ºC, para os actuais 30.5ºC...



E tudo (A PORCARIA DO ) o vento estragou. Máxima de 38,4ºC. A temperatura desceu e muito, estando agora nos miseráveis 28,1ºC. Mais tarde colocarei aqui duas fotos de hoje.


----------



## Teles (26 Jun 2011 às 19:10)

Boas , por aqui a máxima foi de 41,2ºC de momento temperatura actual de 38,7ºC


----------



## F_R (26 Jun 2011 às 19:11)

Mínima de 20.6ºC

Máxima de 39.1ºC

Agora 37.1ºC e céu muito nublado


----------



## Lightning (26 Jun 2011 às 19:31)

Duas imagens de hoje, mostrando os contrastes entre duas zonas muito distintas de Corroios:

Corroios







Santa Marta de Corroios


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jun 2011 às 19:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Estou coma  máxima dos dia, 36ºC, e cheira-me que não passa daqui. Está um dia abrasador



Pelos vistos enganei-me, subiu até aos 36.7ºC  (altura em que a direcção do vento mudou)


----------



## Heat (26 Jun 2011 às 20:08)

Saí eu de casa para ir à praia com 38ºC quando, a meio do caminho, senti perfeitamente o vento a mudar de direcção... Isto num percurso de 15 min. Cheguei à praia seguramente com menos de 30ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2011 às 20:50)

O dia chega ao fim com a poeira no ar e uma máxima de 36,5ºC.


----------



## zejorge (26 Jun 2011 às 22:17)

Depois de ter chegado aos *40º* às 15h34, a alteração do vento que agora é de NW, fez com que a temperatura seja neste momento de *26,1º*.
O vento atingiu os 41,8 kmh às 20h10.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jun 2011 às 22:22)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 41.3ºC

T.minima: 18.0ºC

Agora estão 26.6ºC e o vento sopra fraco de NW.

PS: Finalmente está fresco.


----------



## miguel (26 Jun 2011 às 22:38)

Extremos em Setúbal hoje: 

Máxima:*39,6ºC* (Máxima do ano)
Mínima:*19,8ºC*

Agora estão 24,6ºC


----------



## Rainy (26 Jun 2011 às 22:48)

Por aqui aproximam-se nuvens baixas/nevoeiro de sul/sudoeste


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 36,5ºC

Mín - 21,1ºC

Rajada máxima - 40 km/h


----------



## F_R (27 Jun 2011 às 00:01)

Começo o novo dia com 24.9ºC


----------



## rafaeljona (27 Jun 2011 às 00:03)

Aqui em Torres Vedras de manha teve bastante vento de Este e era um vento muito quente.
Depois amainou virando para Oeste e nuvens.
Em algum sitio choveu?? É que aqui em Torres veio 2 aguaceiros fracos que traziam as poeiras em suspensão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jun 2011 às 00:05)

*26.06.2011*
Temp. Máx.: 36.7ºC
Temp. Mín.: 20.6ºC


----------



## Profetaa (27 Jun 2011 às 00:05)

Olá...
Este dia foi uma "torreira"...
Até penso que a minha estação deve estar avariada......
Minima 17.1º
Máxima 44.1º


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jun 2011 às 00:12)

Profetaa disse:


> Olá...
> Este dia foi uma "torreira"...
> Até penso que a minha estação deve estar avariada......
> Minima 17.1º
> Máxima 44.1º



Também reparei nesse pormenor de teres um valor tão alto e relatei-o no seguimento do litoral norte.
Foram várias estações amadoras de norte a sul que ultrapassaram os 40ºC. A tua e a de S. Mamede de Machete no Alentejo eram as mais altas - nos períodos em que vi: 44ºC e 43ºC respectivamente.
Um dia de verdadeiro *"torresmo"*

Aqui no meu cantinho tive *37,4ºC*, a máxima do ano e desde que tenho a estação.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jun 2011 às 01:05)

Ontem, máxima de...







---

Actualmente sigo com 21,2ºC e céu encoberto por Fractus. Humidade nos 78% e vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2011 às 02:01)

Imenso nevoeiro por aqui 

19,9ºC e 95%.


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Jun 2011 às 03:51)

Sigo ainda com 22,0ºC. 

A mínima deve ser batida durante a madrugada.

Vento nulo, sem nevoeiro  e 1015 hPa.


Máxima de 37,3ºC.


----------



## fhff (27 Jun 2011 às 09:57)

Boa dia a todos,

Venho dar apenas o meu testemunho do fim de semana, que passei no Alentejo (Cuba). Que bela ideia!! Não tinha termómetro, regulei-me pelo do meu Opel. No dia de ontem fiz a viagem de volta a Lisboa/Alenquer. Em Cuba o máximo que apanhei foi 38,5º C. A zona de temperatura mais elevada foi a de Alcácer (40,5ºC). Às 17:15 no Carregado/Alenquer, estavam 37ºC!! Torreira durante toda a viagem e pelos vistos as temperaturas não foram muito diferentes entre o Alentejo (Cuba) e a zona do Carregado/Alenquer.

Abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jun 2011 às 10:12)

Máxima de 37,7 ºC durante o dia de ontem.

Hoje, um dia muito mais fresco, de céu encoberto, caíram inclusivamente alguns pingos.


----------



## vitamos (27 Jun 2011 às 10:14)

Profetaa disse:


> Olá...
> Este dia foi uma "torreira"...
> Até penso que a minha estação deve estar avariada......
> Minima 17.1º
> Máxima 44.1º



Olá!

De facto existe aí algum problema... A zona onde relatas é bastante quente... Mas esses 44ºC são de todo impensáveis...

Algumas dicas do que pode estar a  acontecer. O sensor tem um RS? Se sim, poderá o RS estar danificado? Estará o sensor colocado num local onde possa estar a acontecer algum efeito de estufa por falta de arejamento de todos os quadrantes?

Por vezes é comum aparecerem estações no Wunderground com valores absurdos. Tal acontece porque os requisitos de colocação das estações on-line simplesmente são nulos. E nem todos se preocupam com isso. No caso de quem coloca estações online dou sempre a minha humilde sugestão, para que tentem sempre melhorar as suas condições de instalação! Por aquie stamos sempre ao dispor para ajudar no possível.


----------



## F_R (27 Jun 2011 às 13:10)

Mínima 20.2ºC

Agora 30.8ºC


----------



## jorge1990 (27 Jun 2011 às 13:11)

Boas

Por aqui, 27.2ºC e 55%HR


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2011 às 13:56)

Boas

Mínima de 19,6ºC

Agora um dia totalmente diferente dos últimos dois! estão apenas 23,1ºc, 76%Hr e vento moderado de SW  mas que sabe bem sabe!


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Jun 2011 às 14:30)

Mínima de 21,9ºC, afinal ficou pelo caminho, foi o resultado da (pouca) nebulosidade durante a madrugada.

Embora quente, nada como no fim-de-semana, sigo com 29ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Jun 2011 às 15:14)

Boas..

Máxima ontem de 38,9ºC .. Ontem choveu fraco e o vento foi sempre fraquissimo..

Hoje, está agora 29,0ºC.


----------



## F_R (27 Jun 2011 às 15:27)

Por cá a temperatura também já não deve subir muito mais

Continua nos 30.7ºC


----------



## Geiras (27 Jun 2011 às 18:25)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *28.1ºC*
Mínima: *20.5ºC* (Ainda vai ser batida)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jun 2011 às 23:19)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 34.9ºC

T.Minima: 17.5ºC

Rajáda Máxima: 37.4km/h

Por agora está fresco, estão 19.7ºC, HR 76%, o vento sopra fraco de NW 12.2Km/h.

De Notar que a Máxima de hoje foi menos 6.4ºC em relação a ontém.


----------



## F_R (27 Jun 2011 às 23:36)

A noite de hoje já será bem mais fresca que as anteriores. Já estamos abaixo dos 20ºC

Agora 18.9ºC que é a mínima do dia.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jun 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,6ºC

Mín - 17,8ºC

Rajada máxima - 72 km/h


----------



## Geiras (28 Jun 2011 às 00:15)

Geiras disse:


> Boas
> 
> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> ...



Mínima batida por 0.2ºC. Primeira mínima tropical do ano, *20.3ºC*


----------



## F_R (28 Jun 2011 às 08:39)

Mínima de 15.9ºC

Agora 18.9ºC


----------



## F_R (28 Jun 2011 às 19:26)

Máxima 28ºC

Agora 24.1ºC


----------



## Geiras (28 Jun 2011 às 21:50)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *27.3ºC*
Mínima: *18.4ºC*


----------



## F_R (28 Jun 2011 às 22:02)

19.6ºC e algum vento, que faz com que seja algo desagradável andar de t-shirt na rua


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jun 2011 às 22:30)

F_R disse:


> 19.6ºC e algum vento, que faz com que seja algo desagradável andar de t-shirt na rua



Fará com 50 km/h e 17,3ºC como aqui


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jun 2011 às 22:48)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 32.7ºC

T.Minima: 15.1ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 28.8km/h


----------



## F_R (29 Jun 2011 às 00:06)

Novo dia 17.2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jun 2011 às 00:26)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,2ºC

Mín - 16,7ºC

Rajada máxima - 71 km/h


----------



## F_R (29 Jun 2011 às 08:40)

Mínima de 14.2ºC

Agora 16.7ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Jun 2011 às 09:00)

Boas

máxima de ontem 27,5ºC

Mínima de hoje 16,7ºC

Agora estão 18,9ºC,68%Hr, 1017,4hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jun 2011 às 09:18)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 14.1ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Jun 2011 às 13:48)

Boas,

Mínima fresca de 15.5ºC, agora com 24.1ºC.

Acordei, por acaso, por volta das 6h10 e apareceu-me isto à frente:


----------



## F_R (29 Jun 2011 às 14:05)

Neste momento a calor vai-se notando

29.3ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Jun 2011 às 14:41)

Por aqui sigo com 28,7ºC e vento nulo, está de volta o calor depois de dois dias mais frescos  no fim de semana frescura de novo...


----------



## Geiras (29 Jun 2011 às 16:08)

Mínima de 17.3ºC.

Agora estão 28.5ºC.


----------



## F_R (29 Jun 2011 às 19:02)

Máxima 31.2ºC

Agora 28.2ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Jun 2011 às 23:05)

Extremos hoje em Setubal:

Máxima:*29,6ºC*
Mínima:*16,7ºC*

Rajada máxima:*29km/h*

Agora estão 19,3ºC

Nos próximos 15 dias estarei pelo Algarve sempre que possa postarei no seguimento sul


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jun 2011 às 23:34)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 33.1ºC

T.Minima: 16.8ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 27.4Km/h

T.Máxima do Solo: 26.8ºC ( Registado á sombra).


----------



## Geiras (30 Jun 2011 às 00:15)

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima: *28.4ºC*
Mínima: *17.3ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jun 2011 às 01:42)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,8ºC

Mín - 15,0ºC

Rajada máxima - 69 km/h


----------



## F_R (30 Jun 2011 às 08:36)

Mínima 14.7ºC

Agora 19.9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jun 2011 às 12:20)

Por aqui estão 31.5ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2011 às 13:51)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *15,4ºC* e máxima até ao momento de *25,3ºC*.

Sigo com 24,8ºC, humidade nos 55% e vento moderado.

Céu limpo e pressão nos 1017 hPa.


----------



## F_R (30 Jun 2011 às 15:49)

Por cá voltou o calor

35.5ºC


----------



## Rainy (30 Jun 2011 às 16:02)

Aproxima-se um "tipo" de convecção de sodoeste, vindo das Canárias!?!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jun 2011 às 16:16)

Hoje bem mais quente que ontém, neste momento estão 36.0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jun 2011 às 16:24)

Moscavide com 33,1 ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jun 2011 às 16:31)

Rainy disse:


> Aproxima-se um "tipo" de convecção de sodoeste, vindo das Canárias!?!



Era bom era


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jun 2011 às 19:45)

A máxima por Moscavide fixou-se nos 33,6 ºC.

Mais uma tarde de calor e vento fraco de direcção variável.


----------



## F_R (30 Jun 2011 às 20:37)

Máxima de 36.0ºC

Agora 28.9ºC


----------



## fsl (30 Jun 2011 às 22:27)

*Oeiras hoje atingiu 30.4

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 30-06-11  22:20)
Temperatura: 	22.5°C 
Humidade: 	53%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	12.4°C 
Vento: 	20.9 km/hr NW
Pressão: 	1015.9 hPa
Precipitação Hoje: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	1.4 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 288.0mm
Wind chill: 	 21.1°C 
Indíce THW: 	 20.9°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 22.3°C 


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 17.1°C às   2:41 	 30.4°C às 15:21
Humidade: 	 37%  às  18:28 	 85%  às   6:21
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 12.2°C às  21:34 	 17.8°C às  11:03
Pressão: 	 1015.3hPa  às  15:55 	 1017.8hPa  às   0:13
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 43.5 km/hr  às   1:52
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 15.0°C às   0:38 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 31.1°C às  15:14*


----------



## F_R (30 Jun 2011 às 23:06)

Ainda 24.8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jun 2011 às 23:12)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 36.6ºC

T.Minima: 12.2ºC 

Rajáda.Máxima: 23.0Km/h

T.Máxima do Solo á sombra: 29.3ºC


----------



## Geiras (1 Jul 2011 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima: *33.9ºC*
Mínima: *12.6ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jul 2011 às 00:11)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 26,7ºC

Mín - 15,4ºC

Rajada máxima - 48 km/h


----------

